# Painting Steel Doors



## Kinicki (Aug 11, 2008)

Is it possible to successfully paint a steel overhead garage door? If so, what kind of products do I use? Spray on? Brush on?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 11, 2008)

If it's already painted, any type of paint will work.  If you have bare steel, galvanized, rust, or peeling original paint, you'll first need to properly prep the surface (for rust or flaking paint, completely stripping it would be advisable), followed by a coat of metal primer, followed by whatever type of paint you want.  Spray or brush+roller is a matter of personal choice and what tools you have, as either one will work just fine.  Spray is usually best for high-gloss finishes, just because of no brush strokes.

--Bushytails


----------

